# Adobe Portfolio



## KeithS (Jan 15, 2018)

Operating System: W10
Exact Lightroom Version (Help menu > System Info):  LR Classic, v 7.1


I just purchased LR Classis CC and have been trying to integrate with Adobe Portfolio.  Has anyone successfully accomplished this?


In Portfolio, the Integrations window has a section to “add albums” (albums exist in CC but not in classis CC-they seem to replace collections).  In Portfolio, when I select “add albums”, a black window opens with a LR logo in the top left, but there are no tools with which to do anything, such as to actually add albums, or collections which I have in LR Classic CC.  There is a small empty window titled “Airplanes”, seemingly extracted from my Smugmug publish services??


Does Portfolio only work with CC and not Classic CC?


And, Portfolio does not support Internet Explorer, which I exclusively use of course, or ever MS Edge (fully).  What’s up with that?  I had to install Chrome to access Portfolio.


Again, has anyone used Classic CC with Adobe Portfolio?


----------



## Rob_Cullen (Jan 15, 2018)

Yes, Portfolio will work with Lightroom Classic-CC.
In Lightroom - create a Standard Collection of images,
Sync the Collection to the 'Mobile' web.
When you open the Portfolio editor, your Collection is recognized as an 'Album' and can be added to Portfolio page design.

I am a beginner at Portfolio and it took some time to understand how to design the Portfolio pages.
Strangley, I note that Lr Classic-CC  refers to "Lightroom-CC" in most of the Sync functions, but I have never installed, or used, Lightroom-CC. I have only used Lr-Classic-CC with images synced to 'Mobile'.


----------



## MarkNicholas (Jan 16, 2018)

I had a look at it but didn't have a clue what was going on and didn't have the patience to sit and learn how to use it. It does not strike me as being particularly (new) user friendly.


----------



## Zenon (Jan 16, 2018)

It takes a bit of getting used to but after a few evenings you get the hang of it. The only struggle I had was setting up the front page.


----------



## KeithS (Jan 16, 2018)

So, one has to go through the "cloud" rather than a direct upload from LR. Maybe a plugin is in order. After, do the photos have to remain in the cloud allotment, or can they be deleted?  Excuse the dumbness, where is the command to sync a collection? Right clicking on a collection produces nothing to sync (caveat-I have owned Classic CC for less than two weeks).



I-See-Light said:


> Yes, Portfolio will work with Lightroom Classic-CC.
> In Lightroom - create a Standard Collection of images,
> Sync the Collection to the 'Mobile' web.
> When you open the Portfolio editor, your Collection is recognized as an 'Album' and can be added to Portfolio page design.
> ...


----------



## Zenon (Jan 16, 2018)

I never used LR for this. I just uploaded images one by one from a folder. I found this. In Portfolio f you click on the bell on the bottom for updates there is some info. Not sure if this will be helpful.         

Introducing Portfolio’s New Integration With Adobe Lightroom


----------



## Zenon (Jan 16, 2018)

Has to be a way to avoid the cloud. It says 

Add images directly from your computer, Lightroom Collections, or Creative Cloud files, and start building a beautiful, responsive grid that makes viewing your set of images effortless.

Introducing Photo Grids on Adobe Portfolio. – Adobe Portfolio – Medium


----------



## Zenon (Jan 16, 2018)

Adobe Portfolio Knowledgebase & FAQ

Adobe Integrations – Adobe Portfolio Knowledgebase & FAQ


----------



## prbimages (Jan 16, 2018)

KeithS said:


> ... where is the command to sync a collection? Right clicking on a collection produces nothing to sync (caveat-I have owned Classic CC for less than two weeks).


Right-click on a collection _should _show the option to "Sync with Lightroom CC". Note that this only works with regular collections, *NOT *smart collections.

Alternatively, click in the small gray box to the left of the collection name to turn on syncing. Click again to stop syncing.


----------



## Conrad Chavez (Jan 16, 2018)

The direct "Lightroom integration" button in Portfolio uses the Lightroom CC cloud only. The direct import of Lightroom images applies only to images in regular collections synced to the Lightroom cloud*. Images in a Lightroom Classic desktop catalog that are not synced to Lightroom CC cannot be directly accessed by the Lightroom integration in Portfolio.

If you want to get Lightroom Classic images into Portfolio without using the cloud, you can do that. In Portfolio, click the "upload" icon (the first one, with the arrow). That is a generic upload button for selecting any compatible file on your computer, so as long as you exported JPEG versions of the images you want to use in Portfolio, you can upload them this way.

If you want to automate the non-cloud method a little more, in Lightroom Classic you can create a Publish Service collection of the images you'd like to use in Portfolio, let that Publish Service maintain a specific folder on your computer, and simply import to Portfolio from that same folder using the generic upload button in Portfolio, all avoiding the cloud.

The handy Photo Grid feature in Portfolio also lets you load the grid from Lightroom CC images, or without the cloud when you manually upload images from any folder on your computer.

*Of course, if you're using the Lightroom CC desktop client, all images are seen by the Lightroom button in Portfolio, since all CC images are synced to the cloud.


----------



## johnbeardy (Jan 16, 2018)

I-See-Light said:


> Strangley, I note that Lr Classic-CC  refers to "Lightroom-CC" in most of the Sync functions, but I have never installed, or used, Lightroom-CC. I have only used Lr-Classic-CC with images synced to 'Mobile'.



For reasons best known to themselves, Adobe are now using the name "Lightroom-CC" to refer to everything except "Classic". So LrMobile on iOS is called "Lightroom-CC", LrMobile on Android is "Lightroom-CC", the new Mac/PC desktop app is called "Lightroom-CC" (also commonly "LRCC"). So you now sync with... you guessed it, "Lightroom-CC".

All these "Lightroom-CC" apps are also known as the "ecosystem".

Hot on the heels of "Lightroom-CC"-gate, what the Lightroom world has known as "collections" are "albums" in 'Lightroom-CC" apps. And what we call "collection sets" are called "folders" in LRCCspeak, but they are not folders in the sense used by the rest of the world.

Understood? 

John


----------



## Zenon (Jan 16, 2018)

I think for now I'll just just continue to upload onesies.


----------

